# Bayeux Tapestry site/aire



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi All

Any suggestion please on a site/aire to stay on for a couple of days so we can spend some time in Bayeux - to include the Tapestry of course.

Thanks as always

David


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

David

We visited Bayeux last year and stayed at a site near the coast and went into Bayeux for the day. The day we chose was market day and the market takes place on the same area as the Aire - it was a tad difficult and took us quite a while to get out of the centre again. We finally parked at the Normandy museum on the ring road which we visited later in the day. We bought tickest on arrival and they were happy to let us (2 motorhomes) stay for the day. It was about a 10 minute walk into the centre. Its well worth the effort, but dont eat near the tourist bit as its quite expensive.

Andy


----------



## bradleypark (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi David,
Have a look at this site, the write ups are positive so we have booked in for D-day in June. Its location is good for Bayeaux and the beaches. 
http://www.chateau-martragny.com/index.htm
Cheers
Ken


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

Hi David, we stayed for a couple of nights during Feb '07 at an Aire de Campingcar, with full services, on Rue de Montfiguet N49.2806° W00.7070°. The tapestry is within easy walking distance and shops, restaurants, launderette etc. etc. are all at hand.
Colin


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Alternatively there is an excellent Municipal campsite on the outskirts of the town which is well signposted and is within walking distance of the town (which is very nice). The tapestry is housed in a building that was once the headquarters of the Allied Forces during the Second World War.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

*bayeux*

If you do stay at the Rue Manifiquet, it's a busy car park but right in the centre of town. It was OK overnight, not too noisy. Come in from the D6 - don't follow Tom Tom directions if coming from the south as it tries to take you through no through roads, very narrow roads and very awkward.

The GPS co-ordinates in the "All the Aires" book are slightly different - N49 16.812'; W000 42.457'.

Joe


----------



## ubuntu1 (Jan 14, 2008)

*Bayeux*

We stayed at the Municipal site last summer. Its a very nice site within easy walking of the city centre and the tapestry.


----------



## navman (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Bayeux*



ubuntu1 said:


> We stayed at the Municipal site last summer. Its a very nice site within easy walking of the city centre and the tapestry.


Agree with you totally,.... Really nice site and easy walk into town...


----------



## tincan (Jul 31, 2006)

Is there still a stench on the municipal site from the nearby municipal abbatoir?

Noel


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

I wasn't aware of an abatoir so no stench. Are you sure you've got the right site? 

Its a really nice site at a reasonable cost but can't remember how much. 

The site backs on to a school so I would have thought that would more or less guarantee no problem. It fronts on to open land and on another side is the road. I can't see where the abatoir could be but I wasn't looking.


----------



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi All

Could you give directions/position of the Municipal campsite. Sounds just what we are looking for.

Thanks

David


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

I can't give you directions but as you enter the town from any direction it is well signposted and from memory it is immediately off the ring road. I'm sure someone will come along with better directions but if I can find it anyone can.l


----------



## ubuntu1 (Jan 14, 2008)

Try this

Camping Municipal Du Bayeux
Municipal Du Bayeux
Bayeux
Calvados
Normandy
14400

I hope it helps.


----------



## tincan (Jul 31, 2006)

quote [I wasn't aware of an abatoir so no stench. Are you sure you've got the right site? ]

yep I'm sure about the site and the stench.We used it regularly as an overnight heading for Cherbourg. It was a few years ago but I'm not certain about abbatoir - could have been sewage treatment. Sort of pong that sticks to your clothes and nostrils, never to be forgotten

Noel


----------



## hymerowner (Sep 10, 2006)

We've always thought the smell came from the abbatoir at the end of the approach road to the site as well! It is an excellent and convenient site, though. Advise early arrival as it fills up rapidly in season. it's on the ring road, Boulevard De Eindhoven, opposite McDonalds. Road side pitches can be noisy and some slope quite a bit. Long and thin pitches - better for motorhomes than caravans. Toilet blocks are meticulously cleaned twice a day. TV room for Grand Prixs - what more could you want!


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

The Municipal has central heating in the showers too :lol: 

Sue


----------



## dangerous (May 1, 2005)

We have stayed on the municipal site twice now and no smell, I believe the abbatoir has closed. Last summer all was well, great site and easy walk into the city, road can be a bit noisy so try and get a pitch away from road if you are worried about noise, did noy bother us as large pitches are all close to road. Great site 8) 

dangerous


----------



## hymerowner (Sep 10, 2006)

Is it still the same warden and wife team - haven't been there for four years


----------



## dangerous (May 1, 2005)

Same lady ,she has got a bit more friendly now, seemed a bit sharp first time we stayed. 8O 

dangerous


----------

